# Another warehouse sale haul..



## Nepenthe (Mar 6, 2010)

I know it's a lot.. but I'm proud to say that I budgeted for this sale, so it's all good. :]  If you didn't know, the sale happens every 3-4 months and has massive discounts for all of Estee Lauder's companies.  It's by invitation only.. as far as I know they have them in Markham, Ontario & Long Island, NY.

Everything






Skin, Perfume, Concealer, Correctors & Paint





Lashes, Brushes & Misc. Tools





Pigments, Reflects Glitter, Eye Shadow, Pearlglide Eye Liner





Blush & MSF





Lippies Galore! :]


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome how much was the ashphalt flower running.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. :]

It was only $12.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 6, 2010)

Weeeee!

lol

I wish I would've picked up more pigments and atleast looked at brushes! Now I know what to expect for next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you love everything you got, it all looks amazing once you lay it out right? Haha.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW awesome haul, I need to get to one of these. If you don't mind how much did you spend? i just wondered b/c I would probably get as much as you did, when I get up to ny this summer.


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 6, 2010)

Great haul!!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Weeeee!

lol

I wish I would've picked up more pigments and atleast looked at brushes! Now I know what to expect for next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you love everything you got, it all looks amazing once you lay it out right? Haha._

 
I was giddy going through it all.. LOL  It's silly, but awesome. :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_WOW awesome haul, I need to get to one of these. If you don't mind how much did you spend? i just wondered b/c I would probably get as much as you did, when I get up to ny this summer._

 
No problem, I sent you a PM.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Great haul!!!!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Great haul!  Man, I have _got_ to figure out how to get my arse to one of those sales!!


----------



## curlywurly (Mar 7, 2010)

wow, that's a serious haul, you ladies are very lucky having access to MAC sales


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

Great haul! Love what you got. Enjoy!


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Awesome haul, enjoy!_

 
I will, I'm still giddy about it.. LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Great haul!  Man, I have got to figure out how to get my arse to one of those sales!!_

 
I've heard of people with extra tickets doing pure CP for people, you can always ask around in the threads. :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlywurly* 

 
_wow, that's a serious haul, you ladies are very lucky having access to MAC sales_

 
I'm very grateful, there is no other way I would have been able to get as much as I did otherwise.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Great haul! Love what you got. Enjoy!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it weird that i now want to plan a vacation around one of these sales?

Seriously that is an amazing haul, I think thats more than my CCO has in stock right now.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing haul! Wee


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snarkling* 

 
_Is it weird that i now want to plan a vacation around one of these sales?

Seriously that is an amazing haul, I think thats more than my CCO has in stock right now._

 
LOL.. not weird at all.  Although I will say that depending on how much you already have, you could end up disappointed.  I've noticed recently that when some people go to every sale and find themselves annoyed that there isn't "enough" new stuff.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Amazing haul! Wee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you.. and I've been feeling exactly like that emote since I came back from the sale, LOL


----------



## paige2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Omg what an awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is the purple lipgloss called? It looks soo pretty


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2010)

what is a CP? and how much is one pigment there? I just want to see what kind of discount the items are listed at.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome! You lucky girl!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_what is a CP? and how much is one pigment there? I just want to see what kind of discount the items are listed at._

 
CP = custom purchase

One pigment is $9 - normally MAC pigments at retail are $23.50. And these are the full-size, not the smaller ones MAC just switched to. 

We were all hoping to see the discontinued "old size pigments" there - but alas, they're not out yet! Hopefully by the June or December sale


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 11, 2010)

Yaaay, nice haul.  I was at the sale too, and I've never spent this much ($300+ eeeek).  I got 10 l/s - I just couldn't decide which one to NOT get.  Too bad you missed the brushes - I got a 272, which is just heavenly!  I love this sale!


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 12, 2010)

omg gurl u got some awesome stuff. I wish I wore blushes and stuff. Just don't know how to wear blush. Those colors look amazing. Btw wats the color of that lip gelee u got. That looks like Sapalicious. I love that color.....I totally avoided the lipgloss and lipstick table. Have SOOOOOOOOOo many already! argggggggggh...i get the feeling that sapalicious color was there. doh


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paige2727* 

 
_Omg what an awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What is the purple lipgloss called? It looks soo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's called Foolishly Fab, it's a d/c Plushglass.  I saw it while I was standing in line and it reminded me of Lavender Wind.. so I got it. LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Awesome! You lucky girl! _

 
^_^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_CP = custom purchase

One pigment is $9 - normally MAC pigments at retail are $23.50. And these are the full-size, not the smaller ones MAC just switched to. 

We were all hoping to see the discontinued "old size pigments" there - but alas, they're not out yet! Hopefully by the June or December sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which pigments were you hoping to see?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Yaaay, nice haul.  I was at the sale too, and I've never spent this much ($300+ eeeek).  I got 10 l/s - I just couldn't decide which one to NOT get.  Too bad you missed the brushes - I got a 272, which is just heavenly!  I love this sale!_

 
I got a few brushes, they're at the bottom corner.  I picked up a 165 and a few 272's.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_omg gurl u got some awesome stuff. I wish I wore blushes and stuff. Just don't know how to wear blush. Those colors look amazing. Btw wats the color of that lip gelee u got. That looks like Sapalicious. I love that color.....I totally avoided the lipgloss and lipstick table. Have SOOOOOOOOOo many already! argggggggggh...i get the feeling that sapalicious color was there. doh_

 
I used to feel the same way about blush, it was the last makeup thing I got into.  Now I rarely go a day without it!  LOL

The lip table was evil.. but awesome.  Great prices & products, but that line was BRUTAL!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great haul, and I love your YouTube channel


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, it was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, thanks for checking out my channel.. so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

awww hun! I'm jealous! Why does Aus not have warehouse sales! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booooooo


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 25, 2010)

I have no idea.. it's kind of strange, I would think they would have them wherever there is a head office.. but evidently it doesn't work that way.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 26, 2010)

hahaha yes the lineups to get the products r brutal! Funny thing is that the lineup for cashing out is small. LOL...u have a youtube chanel? cool..wats the name?


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 26, 2010)

I was surprised this year, the cash out lines were shorter and seemed to move a lot faster than the first time I was there.  Which is a good thing, after all those other lines.. I just want to pay and go!  LOL

My YT channel is beautythesis ..thanks for the interest. :]


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

*faints* What a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

wow! you got some fantastic items!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm jealous!


----------



## meika79 (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW!  Just... WOW.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 15, 2010)

I would love to go to one of those. Was it a mad house?


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I'm a little confused! How does one get invited to said sales?


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

great haul!  i'm jealous!


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 18, 2010)

Amazing haul! Does anyone know if it's only MAs in the area that get invited? I'm wondering if any of the girls at the Ottawa stores get invites. I really really want to go to one of these! Scoop up a few deals and maybe meet up with some of you girls!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, sweet haul!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Gotta love those warehouse sales!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

um i think i fainted and went to haul heaven.. AMAZING.


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)




----------



## mizvolta (May 13, 2010)

Wow, awesome stuff! Lucky!


----------



## libra276 (May 15, 2010)

wow excellent haul!  Makes me want to head to the outlet  to check out the Company Cosmetics Store!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachesxsan* 

 
_great haul!  i'm jealous!_

 
Thank you. :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACPixie* 

 
_Amazing haul! Does anyone know if it's only MAs in the area that get invited? I'm wondering if any of the girls at the Ottawa stores get invites. I really really want to go to one of these! Scoop up a few deals and maybe meet up with some of you girls!_

 
Don't quote me.. but I feel like it's province wide.  I know people come from all over.  You can always ask at your local counters and find out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluedevilkitty* 

 
_Wow, sweet haul!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michieme* 

 
_Gotta love those warehouse sales!_

 
Absolutely, they're awesome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsunshiine* 

 
_um i think i fainted and went to haul heaven.. AMAZING._

 
LOL ..glad you enjoyed it. :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizvolta* 

 
_Wow, awesome stuff! Lucky!_

 
Thank you. :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra276* 

 
_wow excellent haul!  Makes me want to head to the outlet  to check out the Company Cosmetics Store!!!_

 
Thank you.  I wish we had the CCO's here.. sadly not.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Nice, your so lucky.


----------

